# Eddie Alvarez hl by Damien



## DAMIEN (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYs8csN90MU


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome, but really annoying music.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree, Alvarez is an amazing fighter butI wasn't feeling that music very much. It doesn't take away from the content though! I want to see Alvarez in the UFC a soon as possible!


----------

